# 2019 Mathews bow.



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Same cam as halon and Triax in 2019? Carbon in 2019?


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I really don't know how they will get much better. Maybe Triax 31 that's in the 4.2 range? They already have the speed, draw is good, vibration is gone in the Triax. What more are we looking for?Would be awesome if it was a self pressing Triax. lol.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Don't plan on wasting too much time thinking about it 1/2 year in advance. Too many other things to focus on. We'll find out when we find out. If you have a credible leak that will get some interest. Otherwise.....

But I'll disagree with the post above and say they have plenty of room for improvement. Hopefully they make some meaningful ones.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

It will be the Triax XL, or maybe TriaXL. It will look a lot like my Halon 32, and it will have to be a lot better to get me to change.


----------



## gpd215 (Apr 28, 2014)

Lets hope for a 6" Triax 34


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

I have heard there will be a new target bow with non parallel limbs.
They are saying the non parallel limbed bows are more accurate.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Predator said:


> Don't plan on wasting too much time thinking about it 1/2 year in advance. Too many other things to focus on. We'll find out when we find out. If you have a credible leak that will get some interest. Otherwise.....
> 
> But I'll disagree with the post above and say they have plenty of room for improvement. Hopefully they make some meaningful ones.


I agree, they could definitely improve a couple things for 2019. I hope they have a whole new cam and riser design. I haven't really cared for the Halon bows or the Triax. I'd like to see a 33" or 34" ata, 7" brace, 4.2# and 340 fps. Change the grip to more medium wrist and I may buy my first Mathews since the Ultra Max.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Archerbruce said:


> I have heard there will be a new target bow with non parallel limbs.
> They are saying the non parallel limbed bows are more accurate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I thought parallel limbs were out like 5 years ago.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

dnv23 said:


> I agree, they could definitely improve a couple things for 2019. I hope they have a whole new cam and riser design. I haven't really cared for the Halon bows or the Triax. I'd like to see a 33" or 34" ata, 7" brace, 4.2# and 340 fps. Change the grip to more medium wrist and I may buy my first Mathews since the Ultra Max.


So you want a 2010 Monster 7? Not real innovative.


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

It’s a 32.75 inch carbon riser bow, split limbs, with crosscenteic cam system, it weighs 3lbs 6oz. Brace height is in 3 different sizes 5.5”, 6.25, and 7.25”
Draw length is 25”-32” with different mods.

Speeds are 5.5” 352fps
6.25” 343fps
7.25” 336 fps

Will be released November 9th 2018


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

I’ve been hearing a carbon bow from Mathews since I’ve joined this site. I’ll believe it when I see it.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

BottomLand54 said:


> It’s a 32.75 inch carbon riser bow, split limbs, with crosscenteic cam system, it weighs 3lbs 6oz. Brace height is in 3 different sizes 5.5”, 6.25, and 7.25”
> Draw length is 25”-32” with different mods.
> 
> Speeds are 5.5” 352fps
> ...


O-M-G, that's .0625 inches too big axle to axle.....lol!!!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

BottomLand54 said:


> It’s a 32.75 inch carbon riser bow, split limbs, with crosscenteic cam system, it weighs 3lbs 6oz. Brace height is in 3 different sizes 5.5”, 6.25, and 7.25”
> Draw length is 25”-32” with different mods.
> 
> Speeds are 5.5” 352fps
> ...


I will take #2 in Stone, thanks.


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

BucksnBass525 said:


> BottomLand54 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s a 32.75 inch carbon riser bow, split limbs, with crosscenteic cam system, it weighs 3lbs 6oz. Brace height is in 3 different sizes 5.5”, 6.25, and 7.25”
> ...



New colors will be gravel grey, carbon fiber wrap, grim reaper blood trail,sitka elevated 3, lost camo high definition

New lady’s Bow will be called the princess
380fps
Comes in purple pansy
Or Barbie doll pink


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

2019 Mathews Triaxle with 3 axles and 3 cams making this the bow with the most horsepower on the market. With it's dual roller guards and split yokes (everywhere) cam timing won't be anywhere close to the problem you had with typical 2 cam bows. With Triaxle Technology, nock travel will now be in a porpoising motion mimicking the natural turn of the arrow for greater downfield accuracy. Listen to what the pro's are saying:

Levi Morgan:

"Hi I'm Levi Morgan. I truly couldn't think they would get any better than 28" bow that weighed 4 1/2lbs but I'M LITERALLY BLOWN AWAY with how many axles they could fit on this bow. Triaxle technology is the difference for me taking animals at 85 yards all the way out to 87 yards. This bow will never be out of time and if it is you'll never hear me say it. Shoot one today."

Lee Lakosky:

"The DXT is still my favorite bow but this new Triaxle is the bow I will take with me everywhere. I also take this in the ground blind just like all my other hunting bows. It will truly be the difference maker I'm looking for."

Chris Brackett:

"I'm so lucky that Mathews let me purchase a Mathews bow. There's no other bow I would rather have. Mostly b/c other bow companies don't like the idea of me shooting deer illegally in the butt, but here I am. Try one today"

Full disclosure: I own a Triax.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

7 months from now:

Super Tuner: we just got the new Mathews Triaxle in, and let me tell you, every bow i had every year before this one was my favorite, but this new Mathews is smooth. Its faster than every bow i've had and also feels like your pulling 10 pounds less. I can stack arrows at 70 yards with no fletchings, my broadheads hit the same spot as my spotlights. If you want to hear more just click on my super tuner video and like my facebook, instagram, twitter and national offender registry page. remember, i dont get any of these free, i just get them heavily discounted then sell them at my shop for a profite. God bless America.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Triaxle- lmao &#55357;&#56834; thanks need a chuckle, long day


----------



## Elknutz_1 (Aug 17, 2016)

joffutt1 said:


> Chris Brackett:
> 
> "I'm so lucky that Mathews let me purchase a Mathews bow. There's no other bow I would rather have. Mostly b/c other bow companies don't like the idea of me shooting deer illegally in the butt, but here I am. Try one today"
> 
> Full disclosure: I own a Triax.


Almost 7000 posts & quotes Chris Brackett without a "Boo-Yah" Rookie!

j/k - I think you nailed em all:wink:


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Elknutz_1 said:


> Almost 7000 posts & quotes Chris Brackett without a "Boo-Yah" Rookie!
> 
> j/k - I think you nailed em all:wink:


Damn it!! I knew it could have been better! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

friedm1 said:


> 7 months from now:
> 
> Super Tuner: we just got the new Mathews Triaxle in, and let me tell you, every bow i had every year before this one was my favorite, but this new Mathews is smooth. Its faster than every bow i've had and also feels like your pulling 10 pounds less. I can stack arrows at 70 yards with no fletchings, my broadheads hit the same spot as my spotlights. If you want to hear more just click on my super tuner video and like my facebook, instagram, twitter and national offender registry page. remember, i dont get any of these free, i just get them heavily discounted then sell them at my shop for a profite. God bless America.


You win!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## archer 55 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hahaha


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

Predator said:


> Don't plan on wasting too much time thinking about it 1/2 year in advance. Too many other things to focus on. We'll find out when we find out. If you have a credible leak that will get some interest. Otherwise.....
> 
> But I'll disagree with the post above and say they have plenty of room for improvement. Hopefully they make some meaningful ones.


Believe the hype Pedator no improvements:darkbeer: needed on Traix..


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

I own a triax by the way so no one can say Mathews hater.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

BottomLand54 said:


> I own a triax by the way so no one can say Mathews hater.


You’re such a hater you bought the bow just to hate on it daily. 

Done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cautncady (Jun 17, 2018)

It’s a 31” ATA Triax with an EHS damper on the top and bottom, a new roller guard, optional limb and cable stops. Kryptek patterns available this year, as well.


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

joffutt1 said:


> BottomLand54 said:
> 
> 
> > I own a triax by the way so no one can say Mathews hater.
> ...


How did you know? Lol


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

gpd215 said:


> Lets hope for a 6" Triax 34


This would be cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

erichall84 said:


> This would be cool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Except it would weigh 5 lbs literally.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Super tuner: I like to pair my 2019 Triaxle with the new carbon express quad spine lunar arrows. These arrows feature 200 grains built into the first 6 inches of each arrow, followed by carbon fiber woven with powdered moon rocks. The new camo labels cover the quad spine technology, allowing you to shoot a 350 spine from 40-90 pounds with no tuning. The real magic is when you cut these arrows, they weigh exactly the same front and back, showing the true magic of quad spine.


----------



## Cautncady (Jun 17, 2018)

Then Shane will get his 3 free Mathews bows and say it’s the greatest ever, then he will get his 3 free PSE bows and say they’re the best ever, then he will get his 3 free Bowtech bows and say they’re the best. Then sell all of them but 1 or 2 🤷🏻*♂


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Cautncady said:


> Then Shane will get his 3 free Mathews bows and say it’s the greatest ever, then he will get his 3 free PSE bows and say they’re the best ever, then he will get his 3 free Bowtech bows and say they’re the best. Then sell all of them but 1 or 2 &#55358;&#56631;&#55356;&#57339;*♂


And shot an x with all of them at 100 yards with his 1st shot...


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

full moon64 said:


> Believe the hype Pedator no improvements:darkbeer: needed on Traix..


Never convince him.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

full moon64 said:


> Believe the hype Pedator no improvements:darkbeer: needed on Traix..


I'm not dumb enough to fall for the hype. Every bow out there needs improvements and the Triax is FAR from the exception to the rule.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Mathias said:


> Never convince him.


Never...ever...ever.


----------

